# angelpixie/damncel..reguarding PM's...



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm writing you guys back on private messages...and yet when I go back to see what I've written and go to my 'sent' box it shows 'o' messages...what am I doing wrong? I'm not showing anything that iv'e written back...


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

You see the "additional options" box? Check off-save message.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

PM'd you back, sweetie.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

K...on cell now...will look into it better later...  thank u
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Where's my PM's Stella! I feel left out..


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

NoWhere said:


> Where's my PM's Stella! I feel left out..


ditto... I want PM"s from stella..lets have a stella PM party...wooott


----------

